

Why are entrepreneurs so happy? (infographic) - marilyn
http://contactme-blog.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/happy-entrepreneurs_3.png

======
marilyn
Source: [http://www.contactme.com/blog/trends/why-are-
entrepreneurs-h...](http://www.contactme.com/blog/trends/why-are-
entrepreneurs-happy/)

